# Neuer IBHNet Treiber inkl. neuer Firmware für den IBH Link S7++ verfügbar



## IBHsoftec GmbH (23 Dezember 2011)

*IBH Link S7++
*



​*- NEU:* Konfiguration über Webbrowser
*- NEU:* Konfiguration über NetPro
*- NEU:* Windows7 64 Bit Unterstützung
*- NEU:* STEP®7 64 Bit Unterstützung
- *NEU:* Uhrzeitsynchronisation
*- NEU:* PROFIBUS-Diagnose
*- NEU:* Slavediagnose
- *NEU:* Setzen der Slave-Parameter über DPV1
- *NEU:* Datensatzrouting
*- NEU: *Projektierung von Antrieben
*- NEU:* Integration ins TIA Portal
- *NEU:* DHCP
*- NEU:* Routing über RFC1006 
*- NEU:* SPS-SPS Kommunikation
-* NEU:* Prozessdatenzugriff mit anderen Steuerungen,  
               Windows und Linux 

Neben den Programmierfunktionen sind für HMI-Anwendungen auch Hochsprachenzugriffe über eine mitgelieferte API auf den _*IBH Link S7++*_ möglich. Für Windows Betriebssysteme sind Beispiele in den Sprachen Visual Basic® ,Visual C®, C++®, VB.net®, C#®, Delphi®, Java®, Excel® im Lieferumfang enthalten. Auch für Linux sind Beispiele enthalten.
_*IBHNet *_Treiber Download
Nach erfolgter Installation finden Sie die Beispiele unter:
<Ihr Lauwerk> :\IBH softec GmbH\IBH_Net\Beispiele


----------

